# What is the best formulae for hand raising pinkies?



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

For a babie that has known it's mother's milk for couple of days what is the best formulae for hand-raising milk?

I though that maybe baby formulae would be good if warmed and diluted but what would else should i put in it? Anyone know a good mix?

Rosa xxx


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

There is a recent thread titled 'Hand raising Pinkie and the Brain!' in which the babies were surviving on: "...Lactol diluted to twice the amount that you would feed a puppy/kitten with about 10% of electrolyte water added." Mother's milk is not duplicated by any formula, so working with the mother to have her nurse as soon, and as often as possible will up the odds of survival. There may be more information from past posts in a search.

-Zanne


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Nov 2, 2012)

I know that soy infant formula is frequently used for rat pups, so would most probably suit mice just the same.

But.... why do you need to hand raise the pup? Did it's mother pass, is it a runt, was it perhaps born in a large litter, or is the doe a poor mother?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

From what I have been told, soy anything is something to be avoided


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Nov 2, 2012)

This link recommends using infant soy formula: http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html
And this one lists frequently used formulas, including infant soy formula: http://www.afrma.org/rminfo8.htm

Both have more specific information as to how one should go about raising an unweaned rat/mouse pup.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have always been told that soy milk and even many milk powders intended for human use are unable to sustain a fast growing body such as a young mouse pup. Also, soy is difficult to digest and can cause nausea in mice and rats, cramping and can dirupt estrogen levels to the point that it damaged reproductive organs.
I would say that the reason soy infant formula is recommended by them is because by law it has to be heavily supplemented with vitamins, minerals, amino acids and fatty acids.

Personally, I would go with a simple kitten formula or if that is not available, puppy milk or even goats milk.


----------

